# What kind of night moisturizer do you use?



## Demosthenes (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm running low on my EL night cream and if anyone has any raves, I'll probably try it out.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Mar 12, 2005)

i am using EL night cream too.  i just switched from Clarins multiactive night.  i will be switching back to Clarins as the weather gets warmer!  i love both creams


----------



## sara13 (Mar 13, 2005)

I've tried a lot of different high-end brands, but for my ultra-dry skin I still haven't found anything to beat Cetaphil cream in the tub.  At this point, I don't know why I keep trying to find something more expensive when I'm perfectly happy with my results from this.  I should just be happy that a few things in my makeup/skincare regimen are cheap!


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 13, 2005)

Funny you say that...I have tried it all too...and right now it's Olay Complete in the AM and L'Oreal Revitalift and Revitalift eye at night. And the Olay Daily Facials have worked wonders on me. Figures, I've spent a FORTUNE on other products and the cheapies work best!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 14, 2005)

my hg night moisturizer is origins high potency night a mins moisture cream. it smells delish and my skin glows every morning and stays that way during the day =)


----------



## medvssa (Mar 21, 2005)

I use Thirst quenching Hydra-care mask by Clarins every night. I have dry skin and this is so moisturizing yet not greasy, great stuff.


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 7, 2005)

It isn't a night cream per se, but it's packed chock-full with great nutritious ingredients so that's when I think my face will get the most benefit from it - Lush's Skin's Shangri La moisturiser


----------



## clairewear (Apr 8, 2005)

where do you get cetaphil cream?  Department store or drugstore?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 14, 2005)

I have the driest skin ever.  It actually cracks from being so dry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:  I use Biotherm Aquasource for sensitive skin.  It is a gel formula so no grease.  I can't say enough about this stuff.  My dryness is gone and no breakouts!  Ask for a sample at the Biotherm counter.  Plus it kinda smells like flowers, but just lightly.


----------



## Liz (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm on the dry side, and i use biotherm's age fitness moisturizer. has spf 15. it's a great moisturizer for me.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

My every day staple is biotherm biosensitive gel cream but if I'm feeling dry or like my skin needs calming i use the oleosource elixir and cream.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 24, 2005)

Aesop's primrose facial hydrating cream. It's good for normal-to-dry skin, though mine can be combination too. Their camellia nut one is really popular but best suited to very dry skin but it smells so nice. 

Also, Korres sugar crystal multivitamin skinshield (what a mouthful). It smells like creamed butter with sugar added! Yum. My skin adores it overnight, and I use it when my skin has gone all funky from hanging out in the polluted environs of the city. Living in the fringe suburbs has some benefits.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

My HG night cream is BioPur, but now its discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use my last jar, trying to don't use too much.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_My HG night cream is BioPur, but now its discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use my last jar, trying to don't use too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
biopur had a night cream?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

Yep! I bought it in march 2004 I think...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 

*Clarifying Balancing Night Gel, with white clay*


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

weird PK I never saw that one!


----------



## fiejenn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Yonka Creme 28 for Dehydrated Skin..not a specific night cream but my skin is nice and plump in the morning


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

i have combo skin and i love laneige water bank essence


----------



## chocobunny38 (May 28, 2005)

I use a 15% Glycolic Acid night cream (the brand name escapes me at the moment ) for exfoliating purposes.  I really like it so far, my skin has never been in better shape! No acne whatsoever.  lovin it so far.


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (May 30, 2005)

I'm using a Neal's Yard night cream, its the Vitamin E and Avocado one and its amazing on my ultra dry and sensitive skin.  I live in the UK and I'm not sure if this brand is available outside the UK.

xx


----------



## selina (Jun 7, 2005)

I use plain ole Cocoa Butter cream on my face at night


----------



## thenumberdevil (Jun 7, 2005)

i use kiss my face alpha and aloe lotion for my combo skin at night, or if i'm feeling dry, origins never say dry is AMAZING.


----------



## legallyblond (Aug 5, 2005)

Sisley Restorative cream wit shea butter.Makes wonders with my dehidrated skin.I use it sometimes during the day in winter,and then i switch to Sisley Comfort extreme for nightime,wich is like spreading butter on your face


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 6, 2005)

I use Clinique's moisturizer.  Although a lot of people I've talked to don't like it, it works for my skin since it's not too heavy.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 18, 2005)

i use EL Zen night stuff.. it make my skin feel gloriously silky and not overdone!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 19, 2005)

i use Clinique moisture-on-line every night and a Clarins hydrating serum a few times a week...ive got really dry skin from working in an over airconditioned department store


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2005)

either MAC's Moisture Feed/Skin or Ponds Dry Skin Cream.


----------



## jonglerie (Aug 21, 2005)

I love Origin's Night-a-mins too, I use that or their Perfect World Moisturiser.


----------



## CWHF (Aug 26, 2005)

Honestly, I just use my day moisturizer (even tho it has spf).  I tried a nightcream didn't see a lot of results to justify the cost (the EL one in the brown bottle with the dropper, name escapes me) esp in summer when I just don't need loads of moisture.  In winter I will use Mario Badescu night seaweed mask a few times a week.


----------

